# Hoyt (NAP) Quick Tune 4000 dropaway tuning



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Is the rest coming up at the last 2" or so of the draw cycle?

I think there may be a problem with tieing on the cable slide. There isn't much movement from it and it may not be moving forward fast enough for the rest to drop and clear.


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Everything seems fine with the cycle of the rest, coming up the last 2" that is. It just appears to be a poor design of the prongs, we can't see any way they will not contact even when they are down, vanes will still hit. We've moved the nock point up more trying to have the arrow leave nock high hoping that will help but it didn't. 
Any other suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I would suggest calling NAP directly. I have talked with them on the past about my NAP 4000 and they are more than accomodating at answering questions. Shoot them an email as well as they will resond back pretty quick, go to their web site and you'll find their email address.

When it doubt call the manufactuer, they are an awesome company to work with and might have an answer to their rests and the new Hoyts!

Good luck!!


----------



## shoff14 (May 2, 2005)

My suggestion would be to move the rest back towards the strings some get it away from contacting the shelf at such a high angle. You can also take the prongs off and move them out, there are 3 holes in the bar that holds the prongs and the prongs body to the rest.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*Nap*

I've had NAP before, I ground down the forks making them not as tall, gives you more clearance, that might get you your arrows clearing the forks.
But I had to many issues using NAP, so I switched back to Trophy Taker original rest's on all my bows.


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys. Shop owner contacted NAP today and they apparently had done some "tuning" with the Trykons. They said to set the nock point at 1/4"-3/8" and put 5 twists in the control cable so this will launch the arrow nock up and give clearance. We'll try it and see if this does the trick. 
Hansel, what you did is what a friend of ours did when he had one on, ground the forks way down.
Thanks again.


----------

